# Got Music?



## spooksta (Sep 21, 2004)

I am looking for a very good halloween music. the one where you can hear frogs or crickits and even crows , or wolves howling. This is the music im looking for for my haunt.

or even other spooky music but mainly if so/such thing as the one above id like, otherwise id go for any segjestion of music for a hanted graveyard leading into a camo netting tunnel.

??


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

I'll probably beat this dead horse to pieces here, but anything by Midnight Syndicate is fantastic for soundscaping a party or haunt. You can 'mix' cricket, wind, forest, whatever sounds by simply having another CD looping on another machine.

OR, you could try your local Halloween stores and even walmart because they have soundscape CD's that have interesting sound effects. The one at Walmart is only $3, and some of the stuff is pretty cool. Some of it's hokey though so you'd probably need to burn a cd with what you want on it.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We love Midnight Syndicate, too...especially "Born Of The Night". Definitely great background sound/music for any haunt.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*I'll cast my vote for Midnight Syndicate as well...as you may hear on my Page link below.*


<center></center>


----------



## hallomony (Sep 21, 2011)

Check out some songs by Lustmord. They have an awesome creepy ambiance. Or: http://hallowmix.com/scary/


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Music by Raison d'Etre is kind of gothic ambience. Lustmord is more industrial-type ambience. Both are kick-ass ambience.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I actually compose Halloween music. Check it out! Thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU0x8y0B6bk


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow this got dredged up from the depths of ghosts of thread of past....... LoL But still a good subject !
Yes I highly recommend Verse13's cd, great addition to any collection for haunting !!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

How are people playing thier music outside? I need some ideas...


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Old Man Bakke said:


> How are people playing thier music outside? I need some ideas...


1000w DJ system with 15" tops and 18" sub - 12 channel powered mixer with 2 laptops and ipod for layering sounds including music, sounds and thunder track


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW...

Looking for something a bit simpler for my front yard at home. 

But thanks for the input.

OMB


----------



## Prelude to a Nightmare (May 30, 2010)

Best Buy sells some great outdoor speakers relatively cheap, however you need a stereo with the old fashion speaker plugs. Powered speakers for laptops are great too for a price if they have the power. As for sounds check out our new album! http://www.reverbnation.com/store/view_item_album/artist_959218?item_id=1262250


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Old Man Bakke said:


> WOW...
> 
> Looking for something a bit simpler for my front yard at home.
> 
> ...


I've got a very cheap pair of non-boosted iPod speakers and am setting up an old iPod shuffle to it, stowing them in a couple bushes nearest my front patio and just letting it run.

Haven't settled on music yet for it, just looking for 'generic' haunting spooky music for partygoers as they walk up to the house. 

I may get more advanced with the sound thing next year, but this was one area where I just flat out ran out of time!


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

hallomony said:


> Check out some songs by Lustmord. They have an awesome creepy ambiance. Or: http://hallowmix.com/scary/


Ooh. I've never heard of Lustmord but did a quick search on iTunes. They have a lot of cool stuff; anything in particular you'd recommend?


----------



## GOOolishPumpkin (Oct 27, 2011)

just listened to some midnight syndicate stuff. its gonna work greattt.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

For Lustmord, I like "The Monstrous Soul", "The Place Where the Black Stars Hang", "Stalker", "Strange Attractor".


----------



## AlexW52 (Oct 28, 2011)

*iMainGo*

I am a fan of the iMainGo portable speakers. There are two models compatible with iPod - iMainGo X and iMainGo 2. I have the iMainGo X and it seems like it would be good for your needs. Both are solid speaker systems with big sound and it doubles as a carrying case that protects your device, which I love and would be great for outdoor use. It's versatile and works with many other products, including notebooks and portable gaming devices. I work with them and their products are pretty impressive out of all the speaker systems I've used. Check it out on Amazon (where there are also some pretty great reviews): http://amzn.to/ritvtj. 

Hope you are having a great Halloween!


----------



## horrorstories (Nov 9, 2011)

*Horror Stories*

Around Halloween time you can get spooky music for just about 5 bucks.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Prelude to a Nightmare said:


> As for sounds check out our new album! http://www.reverbnation.com/store/view_item_album/artist_959218?item_id=1262250


I like what I hear, but how long is each track?

Also, your pricing is a bit odd; the album is priced at 99 cents per track, or $7.00 for the entire album. There are only 6 tracks on the album, so if I buy each track individually, I pay $5.94 for the whole album.


----------



## Kevin123 (Nov 23, 2011)

halloween music sound cool


----------



## Isner (Dec 15, 2011)

that is really awesome idea!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Since so many people have suggested Midnight Syndicate, I'll go ahead and suggest MY favorite, which does have ties with MS - Nox Arcana. the best part about these guys is that all of their albums have themes, so you can find just the right music for your haunt. They even have a Christmas album! Check them out!


----------

